# White fuzz growing on rocks.



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Like the title says i have white fuzz growing on my rocks. The thing is I put silicone on the rocks just to be sure nothing leached out, which I've done before with no problems. This white stuff growing on the rocks comes off easy but spread really fast but it hasnt spread anywhere else but the siliconed rocks. Any idea what this could be? Also my guppies seem to be eating it and a lot too, their bellies have been stuffed, but seem healthy. I have only been feeding my 2 multies a few sinking pellets a day.

ammonia nitrates and nitrites are fine, ph is 8 i have hard water, its a 40g.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks almost like eggs..... not fuzz... Hmmmm. 

I would also like to say that you are now my best friend on this forum, multie-pal  haha, just kidding. 

How old is the tank?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Silicone dipped rocks?? Can't say I've heard of that one before, but that is quite odd about your rock. Is it waving around in the water current like if it were a moss?


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just read your multie post lol, congrats on the babies. Its just about 6 months old, had a senegal bichir in there before but ended up trading it in for the multies. Its not a good quality picture, but keep in mind the side of that rock is probably 3x5 inches so the white specks are relatively big. Really it looks like some kind of fungus, but i honestly don't know. I think I'm going to thow some snails in there see what they think of it, hopefully they will take care of it for me.



> Is it waving around in the water current like if it were a moss?


No its not long and stringy, its more compact i geuss, kinda cotton like.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen stuff like that on driftwood taken from a wild body of water. No idea what it is, though.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea, i got my rocks at the beach, hence why i used the silicone coat, but i could have missed a few spots so I'm sure thats where it came from. I put them in there just recently. But its just strange that it only grows on the silicone covered rocks. I just hope its not eating the silicone, that could end badly if it spreads to the silicone holding my tank together.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting, maybe it's some dead planktons seeping through the silicone??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get the digital microscope (borrow one from a kid) and post pics. The driftwood stuff really looked like fungus, and it grew over time.


----------

